# Fritz! WLan USB Stick N jetzt auch für Windows 7



## ElfenLied77 (16. Mai 2009)

*Fritz! WLan USB Stick N jetzt auch für Windows 7*

_*Alles über Windows 7 erstellt *_

Neuer Treiber für den Wlan Stick N von Fritz!
Funktioniert 1a unter Windows 7 RC 64 Bit 

*zum Download*

*Neue Leistungsmerkmale:*
WiFi-Protected Setup integriert (PBC/PIN)
erstmals Windows 7 Unterstützung



Quelle:http://www.avm.de/de/News/artikel/update_wlan_stick_wps.html?linkident=grafik


> Ab sofort steht für den FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N das WiFi-Protected Setup (WPS) als Update zum Download bereit. Dank des von der WiFi-Alliance standardisierten WPS können Anwender nun auch zu WLAN-Geräten anderer Hersteller spielend leicht eine sichere Funkverbindung aufbauen. Natürlich steht bei FRITZ!Box WLAN-Produkten mit USB-Zubehöranschluss weiterhin das bewährte, kinderleichte Stick & Surf zur Verfügung.
> 
> Ebenfalls neu: Wird eine FRITZ!Box als Repeater oder der FRITZ!WLAN Repeater N/G eingesetzt, so verbindet sich der WLAN-Stick bei einem erneuten Verbindungsaufbau automatisch mit der FRITZ!Box, die die höchste WLAN-Feldstärke aufweist.
> 
> ...


----------



## aurionkratos (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fritz! WLan USB Stick N jetzt auch für Windows 7*

Also zumindest der Standard-Wlan-Stick von AVM hat bei mir auch ohne Probleme mit den Vista-Treibern funktioniert.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fritz! WLan USB Stick N jetzt auch für Windows 7*

@all

habe den Wlan Stick N von Fritz mit einer T-Sinus154 Box ! nach ca 12-15h Dauerbetrieb unter 
Windows 7 RC 64Bit gab es keinerlei Probleme 

Grüße,ElfenLied


----------



## JimBeam (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fritz! WLan USB Stick N jetzt auch für Windows 7*



dylan1982 schrieb:


> @aurionkratos: 64Bit hat bis heute nicht funktioniert und man wurde seit 1-2 Jahren von den AVM Entwicklern vertröstet, dass dies irgendwann käme, von daher ist diese News schon was wert.



Also ich hab schon vor Wochen den 64Bit Vista Treiber für meine Win7 Beta runtergeladen, und der hat auch prima funktioniert.


----------



## aurionkratos (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fritz! WLan USB Stick N jetzt auch für Windows 7*

Ich habe auch seit dem Win7 Beta-Release meinen Fritz-Wlan-Stick unter x64 laufen. Und davor unter Vista x64...
Ohne Probleme...


----------



## theLamer (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fritz! WLan USB Stick N jetzt auch für Windows 7*



> Also ich hab schon vor Wochen den 64Bit Vista Treiber für meine Win7 Beta runtergeladen, und der hat auch prima funktioniert.


Hab das gleiche gemacht... keine Probleme


----------

